# Need advise... WHAT DID YOU DO????



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I was just looking through my consent forms for my eggs and it says about reserch  . I dont like the idea of my embies being used in reserch projects. But whats the alternatives? Throw them away   I dont know what to put   What have you ladies done?  

Luv sally x x


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

sally i got as far as filling out the forms (even tho in the end i dint need to) but i gave consent to use my embryo's for research.
the reason being, if they dint have eggs to do there research in the first place things like pgd wouldn't be around now.
the eggs/embryo's that we let them do research on now might help with other ivf treatment for others in the future  
hope this helps hun, at the end of the day the desicion is yours babe.  

hugs, maz xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

i put no research.....it's a personal choice - do what your heart tells you  

i'm also unusual in that we will not allow drs to throw away any embryos - so we made the decision that all must be frozen if they are not used at ET......even if there is just one 

luckily so far they have all been fine though  

hth ritz.


----------



## archi (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Sally,
I have also put yes to research.I agree with maz that if they will do research on our embies it will definitely help in further ivf treatments if not ours then someone else.For this reason I said yes for research.But its up to you as its should be ur personal decision.

Archi


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I said no research. Its a personal choice but I didnt want them to be tested for anything. 

Its what feels right for you hun. 
xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have spoke to dh about it and we have decided to go ahead because like alot of people have said to me if it wasnt for research then IVF wouldnt be where it is today and i want to help as much as i can. Thanks eveyone  

x x


----------



## Loak (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm still mulling this over, I can see both points of view.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I thik I put no to research and only wanted them frozen if suitable, although after my last cycle they did ask if they could use the only one that didn't make it past day 4 for freezing as it had preished for research in the lab.  I said as long as it was not alive anymore and in no way viable.  As without research we would not be able to be having treatment. 
L X


----------

